# Kayak trip



## fisheater

I really enjoyed the photo Martin. I noticed the lack of freeboard immediately. It must be fast! I’m not sure it would be comfortable for me to paddle, but it sure would be fun to burn 10 miles or so.
I’m looking forward to big things over the 4th holiday!
Just kidding, but I do look forward to your next report.


----------



## Martin Looker

We paddled from Brimley to Ashmun bay today. In 10 years of paddling this was the flattest water we have been on. We are thinking of doing the locks tomorrow if my old back and shoulders are up to it.


----------



## Martin Looker

The back is finally healed. Next weekend we will do the locks and see how far we can get down the St Marie's river.


----------



## Tommy O

That sounds very cool, keep us posted and take pics if you can!


----------



## Martin Looker

We made the trip thru the locks today. Just a short paddle from ashmun bay across the river to the Canadian locks dropped down to Huron level and back to the camp ground. We wanted to get more than five miles this weekend but the weather was not nice yesterday.


----------



## fisheater

You paddled your canoe through the locks??? I would not have guessed that to be a possibility.
I need to send you a Super Man shirt. Three cheers!


----------



## Martin Looker

It's really easy to go through the locks. You cross to the Canadian side and follow the instructions. The US will not let non powered craft or jetski through their locks.


----------



## Tommy O

I was wondering about that, not many folks can say they paddled through- Awesome Martin!


----------



## Martin Looker

This coming weekend will be Thompson harbor to Rogers City then on to Hammond Bay. But we will see what Mother Nature has to say about it.


----------



## Martin Looker

We made the paddle from Thompsons harbor to Rogers city yesterday but mother nature said not today. Next weekend if the weather is good we will hit hammond bay and beyond.


----------



## Martin Looker

We made the run from Conley point across munuscong Bay to Robert Bay. The wind was good for that paddle. This weekend weather permitting we will make the run from the Soo to Conley.


----------



## Martin Looker

We have done most of the St. Marys but the weather wasn't really friendly over the weekend so we will have to make another trip to finish it up.


----------



## Martin Looker

We have now paddled from Lac La Belle to Detour and only have from Detour to Rogers city to have paddled from Gladwin to the Keweenaw. One more summer should see it done.


----------



## Tommy O

Impressive Martin! Good luck and keep us posted! Just curious if you have a "favorite section" that you paddled through all of it?


----------



## Martin Looker

I would say the Keweenaw was the best stretch we've paddled so far. Very few houses and beautiful shoreline.


----------



## Tommy O

Yeah, I'm sure that would be gorgous!


----------



## Martin Looker

Well if mother nature cooperates we have plans to finish our trip from Copper Harbor to Gladwin this summer.


----------



## Martin Looker

We are down to 35 miles to finish the trip. It looks like we will cross the straits Saturday early in the morning .


----------



## Tommy O

Thats truly an impressive feat, good luck and safe travels! Send a pic of the bottom of the bridge!


----------



## fisheater

Safe travels Martin! Awesome accomplishment!


----------



## Martin Looker

Mother nature didn't cooperate this weekend so we didn't do the straits this trip. Maybe this weekend. Only 5 miles left in the lower and 27 in the upper and it will be done.


----------



## Martin Looker

Well, we finally got to paddle across the straits now I just need to get some pictures of my son's camera.


----------



## Tommy O

Post em when you get them please! Thats awesome!


----------

